# Workshop Build



## Nature Man

I’ve been talking about building a workshop for several years, and tonight it is the eve before the work begins! The workshop will be a Mueller metal building, 30’x40’. The picture below is a 25’ square concrete that will be enlarged for the building. Pretty obvious that the first order of business will be excavating/fill. In the weeks ahead, I will attempt to document progress on the build. Lots of moving parts, as Is typical of construction builds. Below is the before picture. Chuck

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tony




----------



## Jonkou

Congrats Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


>


----------



## Trob115

Congratulations! Looking forward to following the build

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Good looking slab - but I'm really digging looking at the live oaks! Looking forward to watching the build!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

The "Before" pics.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

A free standing shop is a dream of mine. But the reality is I ain't goin anywhere at my age. But I'm envious of what you are doing and I'll be living vicariously through your project.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

Awesome Chuck! I have been thinking about building a new shop for a few years, maybe I will get motivated now...

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Bigg081

I am so blessed to have a 1200 sqft basement fully dedicated to my wood shop, but like the others have said, I would love to have a separate space outside of the house that is dedicated to this amazing hobby. 

Excited to see the progression.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Watching with envy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213

What a great spot to be with “one” with nature. What a sight! I hope your shop will have ample windows or clerestory- even a skylight! Congratulations Chuck and will be watching this as it comes together for you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Congrats and I'm very happy for you! 

Thanks for sharing and I'll be following this one to get some ideas on what hopefully comes to fruition for me one day as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks

Pretty nice before, can’t wait to see the after

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man

The concrete guys have been busy preparing the forms and beams for the pour which is scheduled for April 4th. Today they were laying in the rebar. Think they have one more day of work to finish preparing for the pour. Rough plumbing is in place, as well. Chuck

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## William Tanner

I’m ready.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nice clean rebar work there. I like the time your contractor is putting into prep. Most concrete layers around these parts form and kinda sorta lay out the rebar in a day. And it shows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Mix, pour, screed, float, edge and groove. Repeat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Congrats man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool, this is going to be fun to watch it all come together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DWasson

I’ll be anxiously watching, and looking for any tips I can steal. My build is a year out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Concrete was poured successfully! Now it needs to cure for a couple of weeks. Chuck

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Chuck, I missed this thread as well. Congrats!!!!!!!!!! I know exactly what you mean with all of your efforts. Will be anxiously waiting to compare notes as your build comes along!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

....it may need to cure for a few weeks, but you can get the chalk out and start drawing on it!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Love to see progress! Is this going to be all metal, or just metal siding?

I see you've got abundant wildlife watching the progress as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trob115

Looking good Chuck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

Awesome! I'm looking forward to seeing the progress. Congrats!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

trc65 said:


> Love to see progress! Is this going to be all metal, or just metal siding?
> 
> I see you've got abundant wildlife watching the progress as well.


Good eye! Tons of deer every day! Think they’ve been curious about what is going on! All metal building. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike Hill

DLJeffs said:


> Mix, pour, screed, float, edge and groove. Repeat.


Correction - it ain't pour --- it's placed! Had one prof that woulda flunked us, he said, if we used the word pour for concrete! It's not a liquid he used to say! I held up my hand one day and said it acted like a liquid - it flowed, leaked outta formwork, puddled, got my boots wet and splashed and he stared me down - I wasn't the teachers pet after that!

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Should be able to get on it and start building in 3 to 5 days if normal 3000 lb concrete. In that time is should reach at least 50% strength or more. There are now some municipalities that specify a time much longer than that before building, especially structural steel erection can begin. Have no idea why that is a requirement now - there's a hundred years (possibly more) of evidence that shows that unnecessary delay is not needed. Just another bureaucratic roadblock to overcome!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man

Mike Hill said:


> Should be able to get on it and start building in 3 to 5 days if normal 3000 lb concrete. In that time is should reach at least 50% strength or more. There are now some municipalities that specify a time much longer than that before building, especially structural steel erection can begin. Have no idea why that is a requirement now - there's a hundred years (possibly more) of evidence that shows that unnecessary delay is not needed. Just another bureaucratic roadblock to overcome!


Think the original estimate for curing was just a generality for planning purposes. Contractor called yesterday and wants to get underway on the metal building erection next week now, which will be one week vs the 2 originally given. Chuck

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

Forms taken off a few days ago, and ready for the metal building to go up. Should take delivery in the next couple of days, then the crew will go to work erecting the building. Chuck

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

How very exciting. I'm very happy for you and envious at the same time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Nature Man

The workshop construction began today, and is expected to take about a week to finish up on the building itself. Chuck

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Nubsnstubs

trc65 said:


> I see you've got abundant wildlife watching the progress as well.


Tim, it’s my experience to witness that the state of Texas does have an amazing abundance of two things.
#1 is it does have lot of deer. 
#2, it also has an abundance of Woodbarter members. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 4 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## birddog

Looking good, Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Finished up the walls today. Tomorrow they will start on the roof. Chuck

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Gdurfey

Chuck, I did price out that type of building last November when trying to regroup and figure out what I was going to do. I have a friend down in Texas that has one like yours that I have visited and I like them. However, I would still be waiting another 2 to 3 months to get one if I had gone with them. Crazy times, but seems to be region dependent somewhat.


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> Chuck, I did price out that type of building last November when trying to regroup and figure out what I was going to do. I have a friend down in Texas that has one like yours that I have visited and I like them. However, I would still be waiting another 2 to 3 months to get one if I had gone with them. Crazy times, but seems to be region dependent somewhat.


You definitely have to plan for delays along the way. The building itself is reasonable in cost, but it's all the other things, particularly concrete, that drive up the cost. For me, this was the only way to go, and I'm looking forward to moving all my equipment and wood into it later this year. Chuck

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man

As of today, metal building is complete except for the roll up door. Lots more left to complete on inside. Chuck

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 11


----------



## trc65

Chuck, that's a great looking building, are you doing the inside yourself?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

trc65 said:


> Chuck, that's a great looking building, are you doing the inside yourself?


Not the electrical, plumbing, and spray foam. I do plan to paint the floor, and will build shelving for my wood. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DWasson

That looks great Chuck.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's awesome! I'm so envious.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Steve in VA

Looking great! Let the fun begin!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

hopefully you don't have to wait the 3 months for a door like I did. Looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Believe me, I know the feeling you had standing back taking that picture.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

After a rather extended break, yesterday the contractor was able to hang the roll up door. Today the interior electrical work will commence. Finally making progress again! Chuck

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tony

Looking good Chuck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

What? No Wood Barter logo on the door?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man

JerseyHighlander said:


> What? No Wood Barter logo on the door?


Good point... but then it's far from finished! Chuck

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JonathanH

That's a great looking building Chuck! I'm looking forward to seeing the completed inside pics.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Finally the spray foam was completed! Next up is the electrical hookup from the house to the workshop, and the bathroom buildout. Chuck

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## DLJeffs

I'm envious. Does that foam expand and contract with the metal building as it heats up and cools down?


----------



## Nature Man

DLJeffs said:


> I'm envious. Does that foam expand and contract with the metal building as it heats up and cools down?


Think it has solidified and does not expand & contract. Chuck


----------



## FLQuacker

Nature Man said:


> Think it has solidified and does not expand & contract. Chuck


Nice Chuck!


----------



## JonathanH

The foam looks great Chuck! It's getting closer.

When finished will the foam be covered,painted, or left natural?

Is a mini-split in the plans? An air-conditioned shop is almost a necessity in Texas.


----------



## JerseyHighlander

:bless: Looks like it's time to start shopping for a bottle of champagne.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

JonathanH said:


> The foam looks great Chuck! It's getting closer.
> 
> When finished will the foam be covered,painted, or left natural?
> 
> Is a mini-split in the plans? An air-conditioned shop is almost a necessity in Texas.


Other than the enclosed bathroom, which will be finished out, the foam will be left natural for now. Eventually, I will cover portions of it, perhaps with plywood. Planning on full unit a/c, the majority of the equipment going on a loft above the bathroom and the back side of the workshop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

JerseyHighlander said:


> :bless: Looks like it's time to start shopping for a bottle of champagne.


Should I drink the champagne, or christen the workshop?


----------



## T. Ben

Nature Man said:


> Should I drink the champagne, or christen the workshop?


Yes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## eaglea1

Wow Chuck, lookin great! When does the railroad expect to install the side line for shipping purposes? LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man

eaglea1 said:


> Wow Chuck, lookin great! When does the railroad expect to install the side line for shipping purposes? LOL


If only...


----------



## ironman123

@Nature Man Chuck, you are going to have a great looking workshop there. How long do you think it will be before you say "I should have made it larger?" Got to go put a couple of dollars worth of gasoline in my truck so I can go up the street tomorrow for SWAT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nature Man said:


> Should I drink the champagne, or christen the workshop?


Drink it...then christen the building over the recycling can. Use something to protect the building from getting damaged. 

Open cell foam would flex and also allow leaks to drip through. Closed cell, more ridgid, seals, so leaks cause lots of damage before finding them. 

Did you pay a bit extra and get the fire rated additive or insect additive for the foam? If not, is there a topical treatment option for both?

Gettin there....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man

ironman123 said:


> @Nature Man Chuck, you are going to have a great looking workshop there. How long do you think it will be before you say "I should have made it larger?" Got to go put a couple of dollars worth of gasoline in my truck so I can go up the street tomorrow for SWAT.


Thanks! Can never be big enough, but I shouldn’t outgrow soon! I’m already in Waco! Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man

Mr. Peet said:


> Drink it...then christen the building over the recycling can. Use something to protect the building from getting damaged.
> 
> Open cell foam would flex and also allow leaks to drip through. Closed cell, more ridgid, seals, so leaks cause lots of damage before finding them.
> 
> Did you pay a bit extra and get the fire rated additive or insect additive for the foam? If not, is there a topical treatment option for both?
> 
> Gettin there....


Didn’t realize the spray foam had those options. Mine is closed cell foam. I’ll have to inquire. I did talk to my pest control guy, and he is ready to include in quarterly spraying. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123

Nature Man said:


> Thanks! Can never be big enough, but I shouldn’t outgrow soon! I’m already in Waco! Chuck


I was at SWAT from 8 until about 10:45. Went by Turn Tex to pick up my order then looked around upstairs and the gallery. Went back down and visited "its virgil" Don Ward at his pen turning station then back upstairs and visited. Did not see many people from Wood Barter. Did not even see Shorty err I mean @Tony . You going to be there tomorrow? If so, I will try to see you.


----------



## Nature Man

ironman123 said:


> I was at SWAT from 8 until about 10:45. Went by Turn Tex to pick up my order then looked around upstairs and the gallery. Went back down and visited "its virgil" Don Ward at his pen turning station then back upstairs and visited. Did not see many people from Wood Barter. Did not even see Shorty err I mean @Tony . You going to be there tomorrow? If so, I will try to see you.


I’ll be here all days. I haven’t seen any WB folks either. Chuck


----------



## ironman123

Nature Man said:


> I’ll be here all days. I haven’t seen any WB folks either. Chuck


I will be by Turn Tex (Curtis Seebeck) setup at around 2:30, maybe see you there. Wearing jeans and a brown t-shirt.,


----------



## Nature Man

Missed you! Sorry!


----------



## Tony

ironman123 said:


> I was at SWAT from 8 until about 10:45. Went by Turn Tex to pick up my order then looked around upstairs and the gallery. Went back down and visited "its virgil" Don Ward at his pen turning station then back upstairs and visited. Did not see many people from Wood Barter. Did not even see Shorty err I mean @Tony . You going to be there tomorrow? If so, I will try to see you.





Nature Man said:


> I’ll be here all days. I haven’t seen any WB folks either. Chuck


I got here about 1, haven't seen anyone. Hanging out by Woodturning Tool Store.


----------



## trc65

Since none of you guys can find each other, may I suggest you each start walking around the facility while shouting Marco..........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ironman123

@Tony and @Nature Man I probably will get there around 10 AM tomorrow. Be around Turn Tex station or close by. Might see at least one of you. Blue T-shirt tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man

Progress! The bathroom and loft are roughed in finally. Trying to line up an electrician next. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'm envious Chuck. W/o looking back to see if you told, what company did you go with for the building?


----------



## Nature Man

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'm envious Chuck. W/o looking back to see if you told, what company did you go with for the building?


Mueller. They are predominant here, not sure about outside the area. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Since the last posting, most of the interior electrical was hooked up and the switch was thrown so that I now have power. This past week I have been personally constructing a raised 4’x4’ slab for the a/c unit to sit on. It’s on the back side of the workshop. Today my wife & I poured the concrete. Took (30) 60 lb bags of concrete. Really helped that we rented a mixer from Home Depot. Plumb wore me out! Took a 2-hour nap after dinner! The HVAC contractor is coming this next week, followed by the plumber the following week. Starting to come together! Chuck

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JonathanH

That's a nice solid looking pad Chuck. Should work nicely to hold the A/C unit. Mixing & pouring concrete is real work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

I'm wore out just reading the phrase "30 -60# bags". That's a nice bit of work! 

Glad to hear that the end of construction is in sight, it's been a long road, but sure will be worth it in the end.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

For sure very different than up north in frost country. Will you be back filling any, or will it be an elevated pad? 25 degrees here this morning, no need for AC today....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nature Man said:


> Since the last posting, most of the interior electrical was hooked up and the switch was thrown so that I now have power. This past week I have been personally constructing a raised 4’x4’ slab for the a/c unit to sit on. It’s on the back side of the workshop. Today my wife & I poured the concrete. Took (30) 60 lb bags of concrete. Really helped that we rented a mixer from Home Depot. Plumb wore me out! Took a 2-hour nap after dinner! The HVAC contractor is coming this next week, followed by the plumber the following week. Starting to come together! Chuck
> 
> View attachment 233018
> 
> View attachment 233019
> 
> View attachment 233020
> 
> View attachment 233021


How deep do your side/footers go? Here in Tennessee they have to extend 12 inches below finished grade


----------



## Nature Man

Mr. Peet said:


> For sure very different than up north in frost country. Will you be back filling any, or will it be an elevated pad? 25 degrees here this morning, no need for AC today....


Elevated. No need for a/c here now either, but in the Summer months it is a must! 57 degrees on my back patio right now. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

2feathers Creative Making said:


> How deep do your side/footers go? Here in Tennessee they have to extend 12 inches below finished grade


Only about 4 inches or so on the a/c slab. I could pretty easily backfill a bit around the slab if need be. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

A little over a half a yard - not bad....not bad at all....and with no blowouts!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Latest update. Electrical is in, HVAC is in, plumbing is topped out, floor is epoxy painted. Next step is drywall. Chuck

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 10


----------



## JonathanH

Progress is a great thing. That is going to be a fine shop one day soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

So exciting

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081

Shop envy! 
Are you going to add a sealed (Dust free) room for napping/sleeping and football watching? If so, how much will rent be and what’s my deposit?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man

Bigg081 said:


> Shop envy!
> Are you going to add a sealed (Dust free) room for napping/sleeping and football watching? If so, how much will rent be and what’s my deposit?


That would be pretty amazing, but no more rooms! Think one of my sons will probably have the same idea about moving in! Cnuck


----------



## Mike Hill

I cannot imagine having such a fine shop!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

For some reason I didn't get any updates on this since July. Man you have made progress and the shop looks great! So very happy for you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick

Read through the full post. Very nice build. Trying to get the drool off my iPad but it is starting to puddle up . I know you must be anxious to get it finished and get your tools in it. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Looking good Chuck! Can't wait for the grand opening!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

Don't know how I missed this thread until now . That's going to be a great work space.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

To help with organizing all the wood I’ve accumulated, I picked up a couple of shelving units from Home Depot over the weekend. They were 25% off, so I snatched up 2 of them. Should hold all my wood, except for longer lumber, sheet goods, a handful of slabs, and 3 logs that I need to slice & dice. I’m anxious to set them up, but am still awaiting the drywallers to complete their work. Chuck

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

It's funny you posted now, as I type I'm in Spring Branch for work.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man

Tony said:


> It's funny you posted now, as I type I'm in Spring Branch for work.


Reasonably close…

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

